# Shaw Direct satellite TV in Acapulco



## acadeb (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm looking for someone to help us obtain/install Shaw Direct satellite TV in our condo in Acapulco. Does anyone have an Acapulco contact?


----------



## abscissa (Apr 5, 2010)

I believe you have to buy it in Canada ... and have to have a Canada bank account for auto payment ... I've never heard of Starchoice, now Shaw Direct, selling outside of Canada


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

abscissa said:


> I believe you have to buy it in Canada ... and have to have a Canada bank account for auto payment ... I've never heard of Starchoice, now Shaw Direct, selling outside of Canada


I'm in Ajijic and have Shaw Direct and don't have a Canadian Bank Account. So there is a way but I have no idea how to do it where you are.


----------



## abscissa (Apr 5, 2010)

San Crisanto ... east of Progreso (merida) on the gulf side. But I'm from Canada, so we just have a 2nd receiver in mexico and one in Canada and pay for in from Canada.
You must have a gray market system ... sorry can't help you on that.


----------



## Fugawibill (Nov 11, 2010)

You might try the local forums to see if someone has a system for sale. If you only get the receiver, you can obtain a dish locally, along with a linear LNB. When you obtain the equipment, you will need a canadian handler for your account. The handling charge is normally $75.00US, per year, and is billed to your credit card, along with the monthly subscription fees, which in my case are $64.00 per month.


----------

